# End of week 6 in flower



## TheNukeHead (Aug 14, 2021)

Master Kush & pineapple Chunk

My little ladies are fattening up! Trichomes are going milky, but waiting for some amber. That's cool though. I figure that gives them 2-3 more weeks to get even more plump. I feel like I've done pretty good for my first grow but idk. 5 ladies waiting in my nursery tent wanting to be moved into the big girl tent. So I think when I harvest the girls in flower I will hang in the nursery and move them over. Let me know how long you guys wait to harvest as far as trichomes are concerned. Or maybe you go by something else? I'd love some feedback as I'm getting super stoked over here.

Peace and love my friends










*

















*


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Getting there very nice


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Getting there very nice


Thank you! Not sure if I would have a chance at bud of the month, because I've seen some beauties on there, but I'm happy with them.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Thank you! Not sure if I would have a chance at but if the month, because I've seen some beauties on there, but I'm happy with them.


Enter anyway, so guys get to know more of you


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Enter anyway, so guys get to know more of you


Will do. Thank you!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Will do. Thank you!


Come hang with the gang and tell us about yourself


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Come hang with the gang and tell us about yourself


When did bud of the month thread usually start?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> When did bud of the month thread usually start?


Beginning of each month, and ends last week for voting
I will post the link


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Here is the one for August
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/bud-of-the-month-for-august.79722/   Just click it


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Beginning of each month, and ends last week for voting
> I will post the link


How late can I enter? I mean it's I wait another 1-2 weeks I might have a chance with my Pineapple Chunk


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> How late can I enter? I mean it's I wait another 1-2 weeks I might have a chance with my Pineapple Chunk


If you get it in a few days before end before I close it for voting 
so say the 24th of Aug


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you get it in a few days before end before I close it for voting
> so say the 24th of Aug


Oh well I'll just submit one. I'm not really competitive anyway so no hurt feelings if people laugh at me


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

TheNukeHead said:


> Oh well I'll just submit one. I'm not really competitive anyway so no hurt feelings if people laugh at me


Looks great  No one will laugh here 
That was the old crew, this crew is the new and improve Friendly ones


----------



## TheNukeHead (Aug 14, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Looks great  No one will laugh here
> That was the old crew, this crew is the new and improve Friendly ones


That's awesome! I hate when I go to a forum for help and they talk to me like I'm stupid. I'm just here to learn. I had that issue with one of my PC building groups and I actually had to leave it because I was being harassed so badly. I can tell people aren't like that here. Of course people tend to be more laid back here as well


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 14, 2021)

Night Buddy


----------

